# Snow Nose??



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I noticed today that Seamus's nose has gotten a little lighter. This happened last winter but I do not think it happened this early. I did some reading and I came accross somthing called snow nose, but it looks like it happens in brreds like Huskey and "snow breeds" Has anyone heard of this or does any one else have a hav whose nose gets lighter in the winter?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh yes, Brady gets snow nose. I have not noticed it change yet, but it did last year. His mom gets it too. I know there are quite a few other havs here who get it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily got snow nose last year, and her nose never went back to black. It is still very light.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, Havs get snow nose. Up until recently Kodi would get snow nose. However, this year, it just never got back to that real black color. Also, his eyes rims are now chocolate, not black.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow! Seamus's nose went back to black I just did not remember it happening this early last year. Thanks all - I feel better


----------

